# New bug in selfie recognition to get online (Uber)



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

Learned this the hard way, in talking to Uber 'customer service' last night. Was required to take a selfie to go back online, but the app wouldn't accept the selfie. Kept telling me I needed to get my whole face in the circle, even though my whole face _was_ in the circle every one of 18 times I took the selfie. Uber CS advised I should restart my phone and only start the Uber app first, which I did and it went through the second attempt after restarting the phone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Erin C Banning said:


> Learned this the hard way, in talking to Uber 'customer service' last night. Was required to take a selfie to go back online, but the app wouldn't accept the selfie. Kept telling me I needed to get my whole face in the circle, even though my whole face _was_ in the circle every one of 18 times I took the selfie. Uber CS advised I should restart my phone and only start the Uber app first, which I did and it went through the second attempt after restarting the phone.


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !

" FIX IT TILL ITS BROKE " !


----------



## KathrynR (Jan 19, 2017)

I had the same issue two weeks ago. It ended up that the lighting was not bright enough in my car. Stepped out into the daylight and it was accepted immediately.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

KathrynR said:


> I had the same issue two weeks ago. It ended up that the lighting was not bright enough in my car. Stepped out into the daylight and it was accepted immediately.


Sadly that wasn't an option at the time for me at night  but restarting did the trick too


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

HA, I had to use a flash light to light up my face better the other night. Selfies always come at the worst time.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Last Thursday night, I went offline for a break, to my surprise, I was asked to take a selfie after the break to go online. The app was not friendly coded. My phone only have a black circle instead of taking camera image. I stopped by a store with bright lighting to see if it was the light issue. It wasn't. The phone camera still works fine in non-Uber driver app.. Took 30 minutes drive to go home and pull out my backup phone of the same OS and Model, still no luck. Since my other new iphone was lost in my car's back floor, I have to wait until next morning to borrow another iphone from friend to download the driver app for ios. Well, at least, I was able to take the selfie with the ios version Driver app. Mmmmm.... Is my Android phone too old or the Uber driver codes not Android friendly?

btw, I had the same Android phone no problem to take a selfie in Uber App. 2 yrs ago. So this version of Uber Driver app. has issue to be resolved. 
2nd selfie request comes in on Friday. Still not working with the Android phone I use for Uber. So, stop everything and had to head home to borrow an Iphone to do it. It's really not worth it. 

Can they just ask the next rider to check the driver's license and registration instead of disrupting the driver's biz operation by putting out non-compatible app(s)?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

ROFL
Every time they pull that facial recognition crap on me it starts out as a smile when I see myself it ends up I look like a real angry MF, so I'd I ever go to HQ and I smile they won't recognize me


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

When you guys take your selfie to get online, has Uber ever changed your driver picture to your selfie? 

It did that to me last time, and then I had to manually change it back. Obviously my selfie was with a big angry-face and also my facial hair shadow was insane, so I had to dig in the app to change it back. 

Was a pain in the ass when I just wanted to start my shift. Hope that crap is fixed now. Just in time for a new bug! Apparently


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

SurginGeneral said:


> When you guys take your selfie to get online, has Uber ever changed your driver picture to your selfie?
> 
> It did that to me last time, and then I had to manually change it back. Obviously my selfie was with a big angry-face and also my facial hair shadow was insane, so I had to dig in the app to change it back.
> 
> Was a pain in the ass when I just wanted to start my shift. Hope that crap is fixed now. Just in time for a new bug! Apparently


heh. uber's problem isnt the ants, it's the bugs.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Can they just ask the next rider to check the driver's license and registration instead of disrupting the driver's biz operation by putting out non-compatible app(s)?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Can they just ask the next rider to check the driver's license and registration instead of disrupting the driver's biz operation by putting out non-compatible app(s)?


No, because they don't want to spook their riders by even mentioning the possibility of a fake driver.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I found that out after several frustrating minutes, make sure that you don't have multi-windows opened. Exit Lyft or whatever other app you have, make sure that Uber is the only app you have up and it should work.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder why the request for a “selfie” has not been activated in London.

As it would stop unscrupulous drivers renting their car and phone out to whoever is willing to pay them.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> No, because they don't want to spook their riders by even mentioning the possibility of a fake driver.


Then, tell them to go to a PD office and relogin where their image is clearly captured by an security camera. There got be alternatives rather than the defective software coding by Uber or Microsoft at prohibitive drivers' financial cost.


----------

